# 1st Fattie / ABT's



## jjrokkett (May 16, 2009)

Well....Here is my first go at a pizza fattie and a few ABT's. Let's see if I can get the pic's right.
Tried the pizza fattie: regular breakfast sausage, pepperoni (my homemade), mozzarella, cheddar, fresh parsley, tomotoes, pizza sauce, some italian seasoning with a bacon weave. I can honestly say I really hate to work with the plastic wrap - I had it wrapping everything but the fattie! Turned out pretty good - might try with some italian sausage next time and might omit the bacon.  I like my bacon soft so as you can see I didn't cook 'till the bacon was crunchy.
ABT's: jalapeno's, cream cheese, stuffed with a lil' cheese smokey. Turned out great - jap's were a little hot for the wife though. Sorry no pic's of the ABT's done - ate them really quick!


----------



## wutang (May 16, 2009)

Looks good to me. Congrats on the first fattie.


----------



## werdwolf (May 16, 2009)

*Looking good*


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 16, 2009)

Nice job Rokkett, looks great.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 18, 2009)

thats a good looking fattie there. Thats number1 of many more. One cooked one hooked.


----------



## richoso1 (May 18, 2009)

Congrats on your first FATTY. Nice work, now you can expand the envelope that is only limited by your imagination and your taste buds. It's all good my friend.


----------



## cowgirl (May 18, 2009)

Great job! Good looking fattie.


----------



## smokingscooby (May 18, 2009)

Congrats on your first fatty! Probably went down smooth with that Sam Adams.


----------



## fire it up (May 18, 2009)

Looks good JJ, nice job.  Nice touch adding your own homemade pepperoni.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 18, 2009)

Man those all look great.


----------



## bradyischamp (May 18, 2009)

need to stop looking at these threads. i just did my first fatty and already i have ideas for like 10 more

argh


----------



## fourthwind (May 18, 2009)

Aint that the truth.  I did my first one last Friday, and i bought the ingrediants for my next one today.  Going to attempt a pepper steak fattie this week, and an Elk fattie next week.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 19, 2009)

Looking forward to the pic's fourthwind...especially that elk fattie!


----------



## grothe (May 19, 2009)

Great lookin fattie JJ....congrats on the first of many!!


----------

